# Max price to pay for a Yashica Electro GSN?



## sniper x (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a guy offering me a supposedly near perfect fully  working Yashica Electro 35 GSN. It doesn't have the original box, papers, or the case, but is as described above. He hasn't given me a price yet, and has said I should make an offer and if it is hgih enough he will accept it. I hate doing offers this way. I messaged him in return and asked him to tell me what he wants. I was wondering what is absolute top dollar these go for as described. I have seen them at around 100 us but even that seems a little high. I have seen a couple sell at a little over 125 us but only with the original box, papers, and case.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 24, 2017)

look under ebay _*sold*_ listings and go from there.
lots on ebay right now well under $100.
Yashica Electro 35 GSN | eBay
i personally would not pay $100 for one.

the seller really isnt holding anything overly rare or valuable. 
honestly, i would grab one off ebay before dealing with someone that thinks his camera is worth gold.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 24, 2017)

Agree; assume that it's going to need a CLA, seals and a bloody good cleanup.  I wouldn't go over $25.


----------



## sniper x (Sep 24, 2017)

HE claims it has all been cla'd and such. I was also thinking 100 was absolutely top dollar for one. I have not seen one sell for over that that doesn't have everything and is in Ex++ or Mint condition.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 24, 2017)

sniper x said:


> HE claims it has all been cla'd and such. I was also thinking 100 was absolutely top dollar for one. I have not seen one sell for over that that doesn't have everything and is in Ex++ or Mint condition.



everyone claims their stuff has been "CLA'd" recently...did the seller do it?  are they experienced and qualified to do so? did they send it out? if so, to whom? is there a receipt showing exactly what was done and how much it cost? 
without a receipt with a cost breakdown i would not consider an "alleged" CLA worth adding value to the camera. 

again, look at whats on ebay right now for waaaaay under $100. find one that looks to be in good shape and factor in the cost of a CLA when you get it, if it needs it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd probably pass this up. (At a camera swap, if I could see it and try it out, maybe.)


----------



## compur (Sep 24, 2017)

sniper x said:


> He hasn't given me a price yet, and has said I should make an offer and if it is hgih enough he will accept it.



I've been "horse trading" cameras for many years and when I hear this stubborn "make me an offer" hustle I walk away.

My opinion is there is no valid reason for not stating an asking price on something one is selling.

PS - Before buying an Electro I suggest you do a search for and read about the "pad of death"

The few that do sell for $100+ usually have this part replaced as part of a full refurbish (new seals, etc)


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 24, 2017)

$100......glad I found one for far less.


----------

